# Harvested my 1st Alligator



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Well Saturday was the day! The +20" of rain we have had at the ranch provided an opportunity to take an alligator. They are moving thru the creek that runs thru the ranch eating carp and other fish that get stuck in pockets, well this one ended up finding in our stock tank. Makes you think twice about just letting the dogs go swim! He measured over 11' and truly an awesome predator!



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Now that is a large lizard!!! Thanks for posting the photo.


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

That thing is a freaking beast! What are you planning on dong with it?


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

So when is the alligator tail fry, with potatoe salad and French fries?


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

Congratulations. Where are you going to have it processed?


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome animal. i'd wear my new boots to every meal he is involved in.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow, that is a lot of gator! Was it hard to load on your 4-wheeler? Just joking.

Where about is your ranch at?


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice one!!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Dang nice one! Yea, where is your ranch located?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

WOW!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

That's a nice gator!

It's been my experience that the one's over about 4 feet taste like a Wolverine boot rubbed down with Neetsfoot oil!


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Wow, that is a lot of gator! Was it hard to load on your 4-wheeler? Just joking.
> 
> Where about is your ranch at?


Pulled it out of the water with Mule, then loaded into bucket of tractor.

We are in McMullen county


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Didn't take long to find a bigger lizard. Congrats. Did you find a taxidermist?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Boom Daddy, that's a Honker, nice Job!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Been trying to get a big gator for my wife for years, no matter the cost, just no luck, That s a big boy.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice. Congrats....


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a beast. Great harvest.


----------



## MARSHCAT (Jun 26, 2006)

Is Alligators in season this time of the year??


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Depends on what county you are in. McMullen is Apri-June 30


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hell of a lizard there congrats!


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> Depends on what county you are in. McMullen is Apri-June 30


Been waiting for someone to call him out on that. I was thinking it. Learned something. I thought all alligator seasons on Texas were in September. I was wrong. That's a heckuva gator. Congrats.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

that is awesome!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice lizard! Is that a rooster tail hangin out of his mouth?


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Theres an open season from april till june in non core counties. If I recall no tags needed. Just the gators are few and far in between in most of those areas. Nice lizard. Is it September yet


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome Gator, Congrats!


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

Kinda makes me glad I live in West Texas. Dang that's big!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Harbormaster said:


> It's been my experience that the one's over about 4 feet taste like a Wolverine boot rubbed down with Neetsfoot oil!


 I had one a little over 11 feet long and you are right. I skinned that thing out and saved all the meat I could. I got the external fat off of it, but it had internal fat, like marbling in a steak. The nastiest taste you can imagine. I gave all the meat I had to some Vietnamese and I don't know if they ever ate it or not.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

letsgofishbro said:


> Theres an open season from april till june in non core counties. If I recall no tags needed. Just the gators are few and far in between in most of those areas. Nice lizard. Is it September yet


On private land you don't need a tag upfront but need to send paper work in and pay 21 bucks. my brother did that on Monday. Good thing he got it out of the stock pond his and my dogs swim in there plus kids catfish. Very possible that a couple more on the way.


----------



## BIGSWANG77 (Mar 30, 2015)

Great job! What part of Tx were you in?


----------



## TxAg80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Man! Big ol' gator, congrats!


----------

